# chat group to make new friends?



## appledapple (Mar 27, 2018)

would anyone be interested in being in a chat group to make new friends and talk about their troubles and SA or just anything in general? suggestions for apps to host this group on would also be appreciated because i'm quite indecisive and i don't know what chat apps most people on SAS may have lol. the only rules are pretty generic; don't be mean, no excessive cursing, all that. i hope that one day this group will be a relatively decent sized one full of nice and friendly people who are willing to help others and talk to people. ^_^


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

I know there is a SAS tiny chat (there is a thread about it) and few days ago there was someone proposing a WhatsApp group as well.


----------



## appledapple (Mar 27, 2018)

i know, but if there were multiple small chats like that, if some people in one group just aren't people you can vibe with, then there would be other choices and chances lol. just a thought ig


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Sure, that is a good idea  I was just telling just in case you didn't know heeh!
Well good luck :b


----------



## appledapple (Mar 27, 2018)

thanks lol, and i visited the other posts not too long ago, i'm interested, but as of right now my choice of apps to use are very limited without a phone lol


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

I'm interested.

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## appledapple (Mar 27, 2018)

CabecitaSilenciosa said:


> I'm interested.
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


well, i only have a few possible places available to me rn, you can choose and i'll see if i can do it


----------



## icAntbreatheanymore (May 9, 2018)

I’m interested. I need to anonymously get stuff of my chest anyways.


----------



## Tzili (Mar 12, 2018)

Sign me up


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

Skype, Discord, Snapchat, Whatsapp, um... Facebook, and so much more!


----------



## cavecanem (Feb 19, 2018)

I'm interested too! 
Kik, Instagram, Twitter, WhatsApp or Discord are my suggestions


----------



## appledapple (Mar 27, 2018)

as of right now my main app that i can access often is hangouts via gmail, however i can also use snapchat. i can look into signing up for discord and skype is out of the question for me since it says that my account is banned even though i just finished making it lol. whatsapp i could do, but since my phone isn't exactly accessible atm, i'll just have to let you guys know when i can use that regularly. i am able to use kik as well, but it's obnoxiously laggy on an iPod, but i could try it on a desktop by using bluestacks. thank you guys for the suggestions! pm me which app you would prefer to use along with the username you want me to add, i shall make the group(s) after i have 3 other people for that app who wants to do it.


----------



## Mik3 (Nov 11, 2015)

I could do with this I’m feeling quite isolated and alone right now.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

Sus y said:


> I know there is a SAS tiny chat (there is a thread about it) and few days ago there was someone proposing a WhatsApp group as well.


Oh that sounds fun, can you add the link?


----------



## appledapple (Mar 27, 2018)

i remember seeing that thread, sadly it didn't go too far and eventually died


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

SwtSurrender said:


> Oh that sounds fun, can you add the link?


I don't have it  I'll try to search for, if don't reply it's because I didn't found it :b


----------



## appledapple (Mar 27, 2018)

i feel like these kinds of threads die out, then they revive a few weeks later and it becomes a cycle


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

@appledapple I found a nice place on Skype a few years back, perhaps 2015, by searching the chat forums or somehow but it was a SAS Skype group and I had fun for a while. It was one of my psychotic adventures, I did some crazy things back then especially nudes and alot of horny stuff. My apologies everyone!


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

There's a SAS tinychat here: http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f7/new-sas-tinychat-room-2004745/

And here are a wide selection of chats: http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f7/

Something else for teens: http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f49/


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

Sus y said:


> I don't have it  I'll try to search for, if don't reply it's because I didn't found it :b


It's alright, I found it.


----------



## cavecanem (Feb 19, 2018)

appledapple said:


> as of right now my main app that i can access often is hangouts via gmail, however i can also use snapchat. i can look into signing up for discord and skype is out of the question for me since it says that my account is banned even though i just finished making it lol. whatsapp i could do, but since my phone isn't exactly accessible atm, i'll just have to let you guys know when i can use that regularly. i am able to use kik as well, but it's obnoxiously laggy on an iPod, but i could try it on a desktop by using bluestacks. thank you guys for the suggestions! pm me which app you would prefer to use along with the username you want me to add, i shall make the group(s) after i have 3 other people for that app who wants to do it.


I can't choose haha. Could you please send me a message or post here if you ever create a group?


----------



## appledapple (Mar 27, 2018)

@cavecanem yes i will, i will make groups when i get sufficient members and i will notify you when i do


----------



## sangnilautama (May 20, 2018)

Hello, I'm a new user so I can't send any PMs. I'd love to join the chat group.


----------



## SarahDH (Aug 22, 2018)

Here's who I am and what I need very badly. I am a 33 year old female, professional, 2 bachelors degrees, 1 masters. Been extremely insecure since about 6th grade. Always feel like I don't fit in. Always feel as if no one likes me and everyone is talking behind my back. I hate social situations and have always loved being by myself and doing everything by myself and being the best at everything I do. I guess lately I have felt very isolated. I'm looking for a friend. Anyone interested in being my friend and someone I can talk to with no judgements, Id truly appreciate it. Please contact me. I am dying inside


----------

